# Microclimate B1 or B2 Stat?



## oz10 (Aug 18, 2009)

Ok some of you may know I was about to take Microclimate to court for a dangerous heat mat. It had burned up and still gave off yellow electric arcs when plugged in...EXTREMELY dangerous.

After months of negociations with their legal team they are prepared to replace the mat and supply me with either a B1 or B2 stat depends which I would prefer...Which should I accept?

This is their last email: _"I am pleased that we have managed to come to a suitable agreement regarding the Mat. Our intial offering for customer relations purposes was for us to replace the mat and include a ministat 100, however we would now offer to supply you with a mat and upgrade the stat to a B1 ( suitable for both light and non light emitting heaters ) or a B2 ( suitable for non light emitting heaters ) if you would prefer. If you e-mail back accepting our offer and let me know which thermostat you would prefer I will get them sorted straight away."_


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

B1 is a dimmer stat and B2 is a pulse stat.

Depends what you want to use it on. If its light bulbs then the B1, mats or ceramics then the B2


----------



## oz10 (Aug 18, 2009)

Ah cool. So a mat could be on a dimmer? So it lowers at night?


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

It won't lower at night unless it is a day night stat.

A dimmer just reduces the amount of power that is sent to the mat to keep it at the set temp


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

hate microclimate!!!

Had 1 stat brake after a month of having it :censor:

Habistat is the way to go.


----------



## oz10 (Aug 18, 2009)

I agree 1000000000% but they are offering it free :whip: so they know they are in the wrong


----------



## oz10 (Aug 18, 2009)

Which model is "a day night stat"???


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

i have both microclimate and habistat's and personally i prefer the micro's smaller in size and come with the day/nite built in but thats my choice.

as for the model with day/nite you need the ones with "me" at the end of the name, all of mine are B2ME's as i only use ceramics, the B1 and B2 are just standard thermostats.


----------



## oz10 (Aug 18, 2009)

ok so I said I would accept the B1ME and Mat. They said no problem. :whip:


----------



## oz10 (Aug 18, 2009)

Ok, they arrived.

Stat B1ME...unwrapped and 1st thing I notice...it rattles...Is this normal, my habistats never did.

2nd thing, the instructions...Say place sensor in middle of viv NOT on heat source.....HMMMM


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

The probe location is correct if using a bulb or ceramic. You can put it on the mat though if using a mat


----------



## oz10 (Aug 18, 2009)

Is it normal that it rattles?


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

oz10 said:


> Is it normal that it rattles?


I have a brand new and unused B1ME stat that I'll be using in a couple of weeks. If I shake the stat there is a slight "rattling" noise coming from inside the box. It does not sound like there is something loose "floating about" as such, but more like an internal component moving and striking the inside of the box if that makes sense?


----------

